# Rumpke expanding dump site near Whitewater River



## sloweboat (Mar 13, 2014)

I just read that Rumpke purchased 466 acres to expand a small dumpsite very close to the Whitewater River in Whitewater Township.
Not sure what the plans are, but I attached a couple links below. 



https://www.rumpke.com/docs/default-source/default-document-library/bondroadneighbornewsletter_spring2021_v2.pdf











Neighbors concerned over the future of Rumpke's Whitewater Twp. landfill site


WHITEWATER TOWNSHIP, Ohio (WKRC) - A group of more than 1,000 concerned residents are worried about the future of the Bond Road Landfill near the Indiana-Ohio border. It's been a landfill for decades, but the property itself is very small and receives a minimal amount of trash. However, Rumpke...




local12.com


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

*[QouteThey've even started a petition to try and prevent Rumpke from using the additional acres as landfill space. Qoute]*
Everyone wants there garbage hauled away but no one wants to see or live near the landfill. It has to go somewhere, might as well go there. Someone will complain no matter where they put it ---- Imo
Good luck !


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

garhtr said:


> *[QouteThey've even started a petition to try and prevent Rumpke from using the additional acres as landfill space. Qoute]*
> Everyone wants there garbage hauled away but no one wants to see or live near the landfill. It has to go somewhere, might as well go there. Someone will complain no matter where they put it ---- Imo
> Good luck !


All Rumpke needs to do is STOP collecting any trash for a week or so, & those signing that petition will be marked for death. 😉


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

cincinnati said:


> All Rumpke needs to do is STOP collecting any trash for a week or so, & those signing that petition will be marked for death. 😉


I may not be remembering correctly but that sort of happened back in the late 60's or early 70's. People in Colerain were buying up farmland to build houses in the vicinity of Rumpke's mountain, although it wasn't so tall then. They took him to court because they didn't like the the landfill. At some point He got tired of if and said it was fine if they didn't want it, he would just close up and retire. That was the end of the court proceedings.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Until there is a quantum leap in waste disposal, Rumpke is in the catbird seat. Truly an essential business w/o any alternative. Be glad that they don't charge a lot more than they do.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

There isn't any decent land on Bond rd till you get far away from the river, I know people who live on the river Im sure the truck traffic will be a big change for them, obtw Whitewater township has no or very little zoning laws, which is good and bad depending on how you look at it. The EPA is in charge of the landfills even more then the Rumpke co. so I don't see a big concern.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

montagc said:


> As outdoorsmen I'm surprised by some of your responses. The solution is not more dumps. We need to use and waste less.


So easily said, but sadly awaiting practical solutions.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

montagc said:


> As outdoorsmen I'm surprised by some of your responses. The solution is not more dumps. We need to use and waste less.


Agree completely, but realistically what can be done. We take the populations trash and dump it, most of it gets mummified and doesn't even break down, eventually more land has to be acquired. The human population isn't going to do anything about it, look at all the posts about trash alone while fishing. We literally drink water we've poisoned with phthalates, plastics, drug metabolites, yard fertilizer run offs, pesticides especially in rural wells. We do nothing about this even knowing some of these chemicals have direct impacts on us and especially when in utero not to mention the ecological impact. 
Again as humans we do nothing about this and most don't even care if there was an option. Just enjoy what we have while we have it.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

montagc said:


> Disagree. Dad had planned to build his dream home up there, on a lot with a view of the river and valley. This killed that plan and reduced his land value.


Im sorry to hear about your dads plans thats unfortunate, but as I mentioned its unzoned out there, unfortunately a buyer beware situation, that and most property is priced similar to a business zoned property in other townships.


----------



## sloweboat (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes, everyone wants Rumpke to pick up their trash, until the landfill shows up in your backyard... or until the runoff is in your local waterway or local fishing hole. Much of the land downstream is protected wetlands and conservation easements. Surely there is other land available to place a landfill other than next to waterway.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

sloweboat said:


> Yes, everyone wants Rumpke to pick up their trash, until the landfill shows up in your backyard... or until the runoff is in your local waterway or local fishing hole. Much of the land downstream is protected wetlands and conservation easements. Surely there is other land available to place a landfill other than next to waterway.


What wetlands and conservation easement are you referring to? Where on Bond is this located? Anybody know?


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

montagc said:


> Conservation easements exist just south of the confluence with the gmr. The proposal map is online.


Thanks for the links. Are you referring to the Hamilton County Park and Oxbow easements along the GMR?


----------

